# Cigar Aficionado Big Smoke 2010



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

I went last night at Foxwoods and had the best time. I got a lot of sticks and met some great people!

Jose Pepin Garcia, Janny Garcia, Jaime Garcia









Rocky Patel









Sam Leccia Of NUB/Cain Cigars!









Joe Chiusano of Cusano cigars









Matt Booth Room 101 Cigars!









Tim Ozgener, C.A.O. Vice President Some CAO chicks and ME!









ALAN RUBIN of Alec bradley Cigars









ME, Rémy Martin and Louis XIII Rare Cask de Rémy Martin









Rémy Martin of Louis XIII Rare Cask de Rémy Martin









Louis XIII Rare Cask de Rémy Martin









Carlos Fuente Jr.









Luis Tiant, ME and Jose Pepin Garcia









Sam Leccia, Me, Matt Booth


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome Pics thanks for sharing


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great pictures looks like you had a great time. :dance:Have not been to one of those in years around the same time i stopped reading the magazine.:smoke2:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

looks like it was a great time


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

Very nice. We are missing pictures though - how was the loot?


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Sweet pics.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Your just going to every event aren't you? haha.

Did the Pepin's remember you?


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Your just going to every event aren't you? haha.
> 
> Did the Pepin's remember you?


Yes they did! And the pic I posted on Friday I printed them that night and I got them to sign them!! I had such a good time.

P.S. Sorry I did not post pic of what I got. I got 30+ cigars and some swag.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

So jealous!


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

Sweet pics! Looks like a great event!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

If I didn't have a bachelor's party in NOLA, I would've been at Foxwoods. What kinda cigars did you go home with?


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

Love the pics! Looks like an awesome time!


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Matt,

Livin the life aren't you bruh?:smoke2:


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

All I have to say is it was so fun!! And still out of work for over 15 months the only way I could go is due to my very good friend Bruno! He got me a tix. So I will give him what ever he want from my take. It costs $240! I don't know many people that would just give that much to some one. Now If I could only get him on PUFF.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Matt those are some great pictures.hoto: I have often wondered what these events were like:smoke:and now I have some idea; anyone looking at your pictures have to know that you were having a ball.:beerchug:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Any chance of a review Matt?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

KINGLISH said:


> All I have to say is it was so fun!! And still out of work for over 15 months the only way I could go is due to my very good friend Bruno! He got me a tix. So I will give him what ever he want from my take. It costs $240! I don't know many people that would just give that much to some one. Now If I could only get him on PUFF.


Mate, thats what brothers are for. You've been here longer than me but surely you have witnessed the generosity shown between members. I truly believe that for most of us this carries through into real life. You, methinks, got what was deserved. Nice pics & glad to see you enjoyed yourself as I am jealous! :mrgreen::nod::clap2:


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Very cool pix. Thanks for posting them.


----------

